# Argos Da £33



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

Sorry if already posted but these are down to £33 and might interest anyone wanting a bargain.
Shows as £33 on app but the website is still showing £50, but drops to £33 when added to basket.https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8647300?cmpid=GS001&_$ja=tsid:59156|acid:444-797-0832|cid:596310901|agid:28593974845|tid:aud-641224040337la-620321054361|crid:95879993965|nw:g|rnd:11341056461586313627|dvc:m|adp:1o1|mt:|loc:9046761&gclid=CjwKCAjwqLblBRBYEiwAV3pCJtevsHozsXdx7DYD1QGBErIqqYaJlBWHX5tDqdgCN3vFVHGM3IOGChoC4XoQAvD_BwE


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Cheers mate got the Challenge but just got this to keep a 3 inch backing plate on it.

Carn't go wrong for the money.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great starter DA for anyone wanting to progress from hand polishing.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

Compo said:


> Cheers mate got the Challenge but just got this to keep a 3 inch backing plate on it.
> 
> Carn't go wrong for the money.


Same idea as me. Saves swapping over all the time.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Was just coming on to post about this! Ordered one myself as a backup/waxing/lending out machine. Can’t go wrong for the money and Argos is pretty easy to take things back to in my experience

Also showing at £33.33 on the site now


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Shame it’s only a 2m cord. 

Does anyone know what throw it has?


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a rotary I'm just starting out at. Is this worth getting or will it be dreadfull in terms of power and results just a safer option for begginers ?


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> Shame it's only a 2m cord.
> 
> Does anyone know what throw it has?


8mm throw mate.


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

Glad I waited to order one of these, thanks for the link 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

Cheers for the link. I’ve just ordered one. Was going to get a Das6 pro but for someone who’s never used one before I think this will be a good place to start


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Just ordered one to correct some swirl marks on my daughters first car.
Plus my car needs a good polish.
Just need to order up a new backing plate and pads
I will be using SRP hopefully this is good enough.
If not I will borrow my brothers compound &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting, think I will pick one of these up tomorrow, my PC is getting a little tired.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Is this worth getting if already owning a rotary ?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

v_r_s said:


> Is this worth getting if already owning a rotary ?


Depends how good you are with the rotary 

If you leave holograms with the rotary, then the DA will be useful.


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Could somebody please recommend a solid budget plate and pads which would be compatible? Car has the usual swirls so looking to cut then polish. 
Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ajm83 said:


> Could somebody please recommend a solid budget plate and pads which would be compatible? Car has the usual swirls so looking to cut then polish.
> Thanks


Backing plate from shop n shine plus a mix of hex pads

My choices would be orange black and white


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Kimo said:


> Backing plate from shop n shine plus a mix of hex pads
> 
> My choices would be orange black and white


Many thanks.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

@ that price,, expect some "ok how do i Un-fubar this" posts from me as i went and got one.

now to find backing plates and pads Before using it on the car or the spare panels i have


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ordered one too. Currently reading up on plates and pads to go with it. I think ill basically follow FDC's beginners guide with Scholl S20.


----------



## ajm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Anyone know if this is a 5/16 axle size for the plate? Manual says m4 ... but then again it also refers to the polisher as a 'belt sander' !


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Do you think this is the same machine as the previous Challenge product? When that one sold out it was replaced by a different make and colour priced at £50. Now this one has appeared, strange!

What size motor does it have? Also conflicting answers on Argos about the thread size, anyone confirm the correct size?

Richard


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

RichD1 said:


> Do you think this is the same machine as the previous Challenge product? When that one sold out it was replaced by a different make and colour priced at £50. Now this one has appeared, strange!
> 
> What size motor does it have? Also conflicting answers on Argos about the thread size, anyone confirm the correct size?
> 
> Richard


I use this one which is 5/16" - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPTA-5In...Holder-Disc-/163087435533?hash=item25f8c4c70d


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Now for somebody who hasnt ever used a da..besides the price difference what is better to start with?

something like this good enough to justify the price or just take the plunge and buy a das 6 for 70 quid more?

whats the pros and cons for both for a beginners point of view besides the price difference?

If cheap means no good then i may aswell buy a das 6 , will 1 do a better job that the other?will 1 be easier to use? etc etc


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

mr.t said:


> Now for somebody who hasnt ever used a da..besides the price difference what is better to start with?
> 
> something like this good enough to justify the price or just take the plunge and buy a das 6 for 70 quid more?
> 
> ...


It is as good as a DAS6 (not pro) e.g. power, throw and speed range is very similar. It is decent for the audience it is aimed at which is the home user and is sold under various brands including Halfords.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

AnthonyUK said:


> It is as good as a DAS6 (not pro) e.g. power, throw and speed range is very similar. It is decent for the audience it is aimed at which is the home user and is sold under various brands including Halfords.


Besides the shorter cord is there any other cons to consider this against a das 6?


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

mr.t said:


> Besides the shorter cord is there any other cons to consider this against a das 6?


Not at £33.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if the Guild unit has an M4 thread?


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

On Argos website within the Q&A someone asked what size and the reply from Guild is M8 and someone else says it’s 5/16 which I presume are the same?


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Boxer said:


> On Argos website within the Q&A someone asked what size and the reply from Guild is M8 and someone else says it's 5/16 which I presume are the same?


I think 5/16" 24 = M8

https://elginfasteners.com/resources/metric-bolt-conversion-metric-to-standard-bolt-conversion/


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like I missed out on this as appears to be out of stock everywhere local to me with no delivery option.

Wasn't originally going to get a DA but a recent shoulder/arm injury changed my mind.

Argos site very annoying as when I first choose the item and go to choose which store to collect from it tells me they are available locally, some say collect immediately, some next day. However, as soon as the item is added to the trolley, all avaiolability vanishes!

Then, to add to the pain, clicking on the show me where it is available button, shows it as available at one of the stores it has just told me has no availability! Of course, clicking on the 'Select this store' option then tells me it is out of stock :-0

Will have to keep looking for a cheap DA. Don't know if Argos will get more stock or that is it.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

Back up to £50 now. Still no stock


----------



## M444KNG (Mar 21, 2014)

Argos eBay site has a couple of options for cheap da:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Challeng...620342?hash=item4d6841bc76:g:hUsAAOSw8fJbjig9

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Guild-Du...180964?hash=item521685ba24:g:9IcAAOSwrQ5cLf0d


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

How are people getting on with theirs?
Having only used a rotary on a practice panel I purchased the DA decent backing pad and new Scholl spider pads.

After having a practice and eventually go on my own bonnet with S17+ and S40 I am quite happy with the machine. Not sure if it's just in my head but it feels alot 'safer' to use than the rotary? Although my rotary is the old Makita about 8 years old so maybe big and heavy loud compared to todays new models


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

not having a n other DA to compare it to, im finding it "not bad at all" 
the supplied "foam round thing" and backing plate are still in the box and 5inch plate + hex logic pads / 3inch pads/plate seems to be "ok" as far as i can tell.
speed 1 seems a bit,, slow and you can bog the pad down quite easily. 2+ speeds and it seems to be not too bad so far.
lead length is "too short" so that got replaced with a 3m one, 

ive managed to correct 80% of the mess on the spare door i have, with ease. 

weather + time wise this or next week ill give it a run out over my volvo's swirl collection,,


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

Really impressed with mine, bought a 5 inch plate. Lead length is short as already mentioned but really pleased. Feels alot like my old kestrel das6 which I sold I while back. It's fully corrected my Suzuki swift although this didn't take much effort did to sort paint. (Just megs 205 and white hexlogic pad). Bloody bargain.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

andy__d said:


> not having a n other DA to compare it to, im finding it "not bad at all"
> the supplied "foam round thing" and backing plate are still in the box and 5inch plate + hex logic pads / 3inch pads/plate seems to be "ok" as far as i can tell.
> speed 1 seems a bit,, slow and you can bog the pad down quite easily. 2+ speeds and it seems to be not too bad so far.
> 
> ...


Do you get to use speed ?. Mine is absolute pointless it just stops spinning even with no pressure to apply initial coverage of polish I have to use the following

Correction stages speed 4.5 to 5.5 
Finishing polishes on 2 stage speed 4 to 4.5


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

M444KNG said:


> Argos eBay site has a couple of options for cheap da:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Challeng...620342?hash=item4d6841bc76:g:hUsAAOSw8fJbjig9
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Guild-Du...180964?hash=item521685ba24:g:9IcAAOSwrQ5cLf0d


Thanks for posting this... does anyone know if there is much difference between the Argos challenge and Argos Guild machines posted above? Looks like the guild machine has a 2 year warranty compared to the challenge machine which only comes with a year. Think the orbital throw on the challenge might be less at 8mm compared to the guilds 15?mm not sure if that's right, or if it makes much real world difference.

For £30 I might take a punt on the challenge machine. Don't really need a machine, but would probably use one if I had it, maybe 1/2 a year.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Both machines are 8mm throw


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

///M Sport said:


> Think the orbital throw on the challenge might be less at 8mm compared to the guilds 15?mm not sure if that's right, or if it makes much real world difference.
> 
> For £30 I might take a punt on the challenge machine. Don't really need a machine, but would probably use one if I had it, maybe 1/2 a year.


I'm pretty sure they are identical machines so throw is 8mm on both. Go for the Challenge at that price.

I have the Challenge and it is fine with a smaller backing plate and decent pads especially if like me you only use it once or twice per year.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

AnthonyUK said:


> I'm pretty sure they are identical machines so throw is 8mm on both. Go for the Challenge at that price.
> 
> I have the Challenge and it is fine with a smaller backing plate and decent pads especially if like me you only use it once or twice per year.


Hi Anthony,

Thanks for the reply - very helpful. Can you tell me the approx cost for the smaller backing plate and pads, just so I have a ball park in mind.

Thanks mate


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

///M Sport said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> Thanks for the reply - very helpful. Can you tell me the approx cost for the smaller backing plate and pads, just so I have a ball park in mind.
> 
> Thanks mate


I bought the backing plates on ebay for around £5 and some hex type pads that were recommended by forensic detailing on his youtube channel which were around £2 ish. Delivery is quite slow from China e.g. a couple of weeks.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

v_r_s said:


> Do you get to use speed ?. Mine is absolute pointless it just stops spinning even with no pressure to apply initial coverage of polish I have to use the following
> 
> Correction stages speed 4.5 to 5.5
> Finishing polishes on 2 stage speed 4 to 4.5


i only use speed 1 to spread the compound over the work area, taking the weight of the machine as i do, it Can work the compound if you take the weight of the unit.

im using Gtechniq P1, green hex pad and between 3-4 speed setting and its removed the swirls no problem on Volvo paint. I am putting that Totally down to the pads + P1 not me


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

M444KNG said:


> Argos eBay site has a couple of options for cheap da:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Challeng...620342?hash=item4d6841bc76:g:hUsAAOSw8fJbjig9
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Guild-Du...180964?hash=item521685ba24:g:9IcAAOSwrQ5cLf0d


FYI - the challenge machine looks like it's out of stock, everywhere!


----------



## M444KNG (Mar 21, 2014)

///M Sport said:


> FYI - the challenge machine looks like it's out of stock, everywhere!


I was going to get one before I got the duren one, it was a lot more expensive but as you say the ones from Argos seemed difficult to get


----------



## Qwertyco (Aug 13, 2009)

Down from 50 to £40 at Argos at the moment. Got one same day delivery yesterday.
Definitly 5/16 NF 24 Thread: pic here


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

M444KNG said:


> I was going to get one before I got the duren one, it was a lot more expensive but as you say the ones from Argos seemed difficult to get


The challenge Argos machine has been replaced by an identical model with a new brand name, Guild.

All the specifications appear to be the same.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

I think I might get one of these. 

Does anyone have a good UK link of where to but the stuff I might need - a backing plate, pads and possible one step compound for a set of Japanese (read - soft) paint?

Thanks in advance. The challenge machine is only £25 just now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

wrxmania said:


> I think I might get one of these.
> 
> Does anyone have a good UK link of where to but the stuff I might need - a backing plate, pads and possible one step compound for a set of Japanese (read - soft) paint?
> 
> ...


Is the challenge machine in stock anywhere at that price? Seems out of stock in ebay


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah - looks gone. Still the Guild one is on at £40, which I might well get if I know what backing plate/pad to get that comes from the U.K. (have a bit of holiday time now so would need to get the stuff quickly). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

I will probably get that one now myself, I believe its the standard fitting, same as das6pro etc.


I'm gonna get a 3 and 5 inch backing plate for mine, few scholl pads, scholl s20 black and then get to work. Though I might just use my bilt hamber cleanser polish first just to get to grips with the machine..


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

I think I may well do similar 

This one should do it I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep that should be fine mate,get a 3 inch one as well for the more tricky areas and you should be good..


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorted.

Also ordered Scholl S20 and a Scholl pad as well as a Lake Country one too. Also got a new backing plate from Amazon too .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

wrxmania said:


> Sorted.
> 
> Also ordered Scholl S20 and a Scholl pad as well as a Lake Country one too. Also got a new backing plate from Amazon too .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool..not sure if you are new to DA like me,but let us know how you get on with it anyway mate!!


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

wrxmania said:


> Sorted.
> 
> Also ordered Scholl S20 and a Scholl pad as well as a Lake Country one too. Also got a new backing plate from Amazon too .
> 
> ...


When you find which of the pads you prefer using get a couple more, and a Soft brush to clean the pad with,you will find it a lot easier with more than 1 pad.

The cable with it is too short, but if your half handy with electrics you can swap it for one the length you need, the Right angle connectors are cheap as for a pack on ebay 4.8mm "flag" type 
eBay item number:
172400364811


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

andy__d said:


> When you find which of the pads you prefer using get a couple more, and a Soft brush to clean the pad with,you will find it a lot easier with more than 1 pad.
> 
> The cable with it is too short, but if your half handy with electrics you can swap it for one the length you need, the Right angle connectors are cheap as for a pack on ebay 4.8mm "flag" type
> eBay item number:
> 172400364811


Thanks Andy. I will have a look at the cabling in it - I can certainly replace mains cabling and will have spare in the garage.

Would a detailing brush do the job for cleaning the pad (and any tips)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

It is a powerful little machine, stilla da good for the money although the Alibaba China one look very similar to all those da's we already use in some shape or another.

If you let the machine do the work on those bigger panels it will be ok for the weekend warrior.

A rotary it us not as long as you do not use it all day everyday with the expectation that it will perform to those objectives thing should be fine.

John Tht. 

Correcting half a Volvo roof...


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Titanium Htail said:


> It is a powerful little machine, stilla da good for the money although the Alibaba China one look very similar to all those da's we already use in some shape or another.
> 
> If you let the machine do the work on those bigger panels it will be ok for the weekend warrior.
> 
> ...


i did Whole Volvo estate with mine,over 5 days the roof was a day All to itself even with the sunroof making it a "little bit" smaller,,,

Brush wise, i use a Soft toothbrush , cheapo multi pack 3 for 99p type

Tips ,, humm im new to this machine polishing lark,
when cleaning the pad, 
slow speed, very light (nearly no) pressure start in the middle and softly slowly draw the brush to the outer edge

*check the angle of the pad and what it Is going to splatter compound on aim it Away from the car and at something thats easier to clean than fence panels....
**eye protection advisable, 
Wear a Tshirt you do not mind customising with compound splatter.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

andy__d said:


> i did Whole Volvo estate with mine,over 5 days the roof was a day All to itself even with the sunroof making it a "little bit" smaller,,,
> 
> Brush wise, i use a Soft toothbrush , cheapo multi pack 3 for 99p type
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy - what do you put on the pad/toothbrush to clean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

i only apply the toothbrush dry to the pads and very lightly
when its clean the toothbrush time nothing fancy wash under the tap, with a tiny bit of liquid hand soap, rubbed in and rinse 

takes longer to get the splatter off everything else and i now have a tshirt dedicated to machine polishing,Schol S40 + white tshirt not one of my better ideas ,


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Once a pad is used, spray some diluted APC onto it and throw into a bucket of water until you are ready to fully clean it. This prevents the polish from drying deep within the pad, increasing it's longevity, preventing staining and making washing much easier.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

BradleyW said:


> Once a pad is used, spray some diluted APC onto it and throw into a bucket of water until you are ready to fully clean it. This prevents the polish from drying deep within the pad, increasing it's longevity, preventing staining and making washing much easier.


Something like weak G101?

Is the pad just then cleaned with soap and water?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

wrxmania said:


> Something like weak G101?
> 
> Is the pad just then cleaned with soap and water?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeps any all purpose cleaner will do (i think) and yes soap/water and hand agitation cleans the pad out.
they will take a bit to dry, soft pads slightly less than finishing ones.

again you Could ,if you dont mind splatter, pop the pad on the machine and spin it up for the last bit of the drying

a "white" pad will mark/stain with S20/S40

"AF Tripple" i found terrible, a light pink stain left in the pad no matter how many times i washed it, Binned tripple shortly after as it did sweet FA for the car.


----------



## RickyE46 (Mar 26, 2019)

Guys, adding onto this. 

I had 4 purple scholl spider pads, that I lent to a friend, returned dried up with polish and dust in them (also lent S20 Black whih is what was used). Fuming, but it is what it is. 

What is the best thing to do to make them usable again? Or is it the case of having to throw them away? 

Cheers!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Bought one of these guild polishers last week along with a 5in backing pad and set of 5in hex pads off amazon. 

Already removed some minor scuffs and scratches with a bit of meguires ultimate. No idea why it's taken me so many years to finally buy a specific polishing machine!


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Harry_p said:


> Bought one of these guild polishers last week along with a 5in backing pad and set of 5in hex pads last week.
> 
> Already removed some minor scuffs and scratches with a bit of meguires ultimate. No idea why it's taken me so many years to finally buy a specific polishing machine!


Good to hear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

When you get your backing pad, put a single marker line about 2-3mm wide on the edge, then when you use the polisher, you can see if the pad stalls. If it does, you need to let off a bit of pressure until it starts to move the marker line again.

Technique is more important to learn when you begin, I had three family cars to practise and perfect my technique over a year, it is really suprising how theraputic it can be if you've had a bad week.

Good luck and keep the piccies coming :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

kentphil said:


> When you get your backing pad, put a single marker line about 2-3mm wide on the edge, then when you use the polisher, you can see if the pad stalls. If it does, you need to let off a bit of pressure until it starts to move the marker line again.
> 
> Technique is more important to learn when you begin, I had three family cars to practise and perfect my technique over a year, it is really suprising how theraputic it can be if you've had a bad week.
> 
> Good luck and keep the piccies coming :thumb:


Will do - I'll keep them updated in my project threads for both the Lexus and the Avensis 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

i have a spare door from the same car as mine, that helped me learn, as the curves and angles match what i have and with all the talk of "strike through" "burnt paint" etc as well as putting holograms and buffer trails in the paintwork i am glad i had a panel to learn on Before going near my car. 
i found it Difficult to mark up the paint, even with the machine on its fastest speed and applying pressure while keeping the pad still, not saying its impossible


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

The main "stuff" has now all arrived:

Guild DA
Scholl S20
2 x Lake Country pads (light cut)
1 x Scholl pad
1 x Silverline backing plate (5")

I am waiting in the spade connectors arriving for rewiring the machine polisher and will put a 6/7 metre cable on it to make it more manageable when working with it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Spade connectors now arrived to desire the DA . Graphite powder too for all the car locks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Here we go - taking the short cable off the DA and adding a new one.

Firstly you'll need these:










3 Philips screws loosen the case - you pull both sides apart then:


























Thing to note - no earth only 2 core mains cable needed. I only had a 50m reel of white 3 core so that is what I used 










Take off the cable retaining clamp using a Torx bit - the size noted below:


















You can see where I have then removed the two inside spade connectors - BROWN on the RIGHT from the original cable










I then reused the cable protector that goes into the machine on the new cable - but the new cable was better quality and tight so out came some machine oil!


















I then checked the cables against the original cables for length, cut away the earth and cut the brown and blue to size


















Spade connectors on:










And cable into place:










Cable retainer in place:










And back together (the machine does not have the greatest build quality but is tight enough overall)










And then original plug on - again used the original cable protector from the old cable










And here it is down the side of the car and against the original cable - should be long enough now!!


















Hopefully my two bit electrical skills can help a few people out - assume most of these DA's will be similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

wrxmania said:


> Something like weak G101?
> 
> Is the pad just then cleaned with soap and water?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For APC, I just buy Morrison's own for 25p a bottle and can be diluted depending on the task. Can last ages! Yeah, soap and water afterwards is fine to use. Then rinse very well before drying!


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks 

I have G101 in the garage (buy all the AS stuff in 25 litre containers).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

wrxmania said:


> Spade connectors now arrived to desire the DA . Graphite powder too for all the car locks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a direct link for these connectors on ebay? i'm keen to extend mine too!

thanks


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Here we go

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Uninsula...364811?varId=471436095881&txnId=2036608354007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

wrxmania said:


> Here we go - taking the short cable off the DA and adding a new one.
> 
> Hopefully my two bit electrical skills can help a few people out - assume most of these DA's will be similar.


Thanks ever so much for your little guide, I managed to change my cable to a 10M one yesterday and it's going to be so much easier to work with now!

Also to confirm the inside of the old "challenge" machine is no different to the green "Guild" machine you've posted


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

wrxmania said:


> Here we go
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Uninsula...364811?varId=471436095881&txnId=2036608354007
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you connect the spade connector to the cable?
It looks like it is soldered.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

AnthonyUK said:


> How did you connect the spade connector to the cable?
> It looks like it is soldered.


Mine weren't soldered just crimped in tightly, so i did the same with the new cable and connectors


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

virgiltracey said:


> Mine weren't soldered just crimped in tightly, so i did the same with the new cable and connectors


Oh good. That is how they should be.


----------



## jbeer (Aug 6, 2013)

AnthonyUK said:


> How did you connect the spade connector to the cable?
> It looks like it is soldered.


Mine is the same as virgiltracey just crimped in. Changed my cable tonight all for the cost of £2.50 as I found a 10 metre cable in the garage that had a fully moulded plug on it


----------

